# Planned pregnancy - how long?



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

My husband and I have been together over a decade. We are both 30 and now feel ready to start a family. I have been off the pill for 6 months now. I still wouldnt say my periods are regular, my last two were both eight days late. 

I know its still early days and that they say it can take your body a year before your periods become regular but I just have this feeling that its not going to happen for us. Im not too worried yet but in another 6 months time if someone mentions 'when are you having a family' I might burst into tears.

My mother had two miscarriages before she had her two children but I've never talked about it to her as I dont want to upset her.


So I know everyone / body is different but just wanted to know how long were you trying before you fell pregnant?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Took my mother and my sister over a year to get pregnant.


----------



## 28down (Feb 26, 2013)

All of ours were 1st month after! Fertile turtles!! Have fun and keep it stress free!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

1st month on the three times we tried and one sort of whoops (we were planning on having another anyway).


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My first took over a year and pregnancies two and three just happened without any real effort on our part beyond the obvious.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Three years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

Please do not put pressure on yourself or your partner over this. If there are no medical reasons for you not to conceive the amount of time / cycles / attempts it takes can still vary dramatically. If after a year with no contraception there is still no sign of conception then do both go to your doctor but until then just enjoy all the aspects of your love for each other and put as much money / sleep as you can away in the bank as you will need all the funds / energy you can muster once you have a child.

I wish the best to you both.


----------

